# 1990s- Delaware schnauzer police dogs !



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Interestingly , Delaware police department had quite a few riesenschnauzers aka Giant Schnauzers in the 1990s and here's a link to that !
http://www.giantschnauzerclub.org/GiantHotlineNewsletter-2010-Oct.pdf


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Although the Riesenschnauzer has never been common in America, there were several, perhaps six or seven, in service with the Delaware State Police in the early 1990s and there was thus a small wave of popularity on Schutzhund fields. The rest of this story is a little interesting, for these dogs were from East German border patrol lines that the fall of the Berlin wall had made superfluous and thus available. I am told by men who worked them that several of these dogs were truly dangerous, even by police standards. And of course those who thought that the Giant was the new wonder dog and purchased indiscriminately from West German lines were most often disappointed, and the mini wave of popularity quickly dissipated.


----------



## Ricky Mav (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a nice Giant Schnauzer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQGd30QSrFU


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice indeed Ricky. Nice training also.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Jim Engel said:


> Although the Riesenschnauzer has never been common in America, there were several, perhaps six or seven, in service with the Delaware State Police in the early 1990s and there was thus a small wave of popularity on Schutzhund fields. The rest of this story is a little interesting, for these dogs were from East German border patrol lines that the fall of the Berlin wall had made superfluous and thus available. I am told by men who worked them that several of these dogs were truly dangerous, even by police standards. And of course those who thought that the Giant was the new wonder dog and purchased indiscriminately from West German lines were most often disappointed, and the mini wave of popularity quickly dissipated.


Thank you Jim , for sharing what you know !

Regards,
Lalit


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

The dogs were imported by Cliff Grauviet of the Delaware State Police from the then collapsed DDR. All 13 dogs were exhibited and tested in St. Louis at the Tom Rose School in an event hosted by the then new Working Giant Schnauzer Club.
In large part they were sharp dogs.
For the next decade a few of their get were trialed in Schutzhund.
I had one of these dogs appropriately named Country Life's Delaware.
Have to differ a bit from Jim as a number of the West GermanKennels produced excellent dogs and my dog Magic from West German,lines was terrific and the first Sch3 Giant titled in the US. 
I also had a bitch Uta VSteinabtal that produced a number of working police dogs including one named Action(Jackson) killed in the line of duty against an armed felon in Paducah Kentucky.
IMHO the lines were dissipated breeding to US "show" lines .


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The word I have is they got crap later on and shifted breeds...
What happens when you have narrow vision and a heavy pocket!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Ricky Mav said:


> This is a nice Giant Schnauzer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQGd30QSrFU


i was exhausted just watching that


----------

